# Seiko 6105-8110



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I picked up this Seiko 6105-8110 at a good price ..... a bit too good perhaps?









I have been after one for a while and did do some research on the usual places .... perhaps one of you Seiko experts can help.

The dial has been quite crudely re-lumed at some point, it looks as if it has been done some considerable time ago, the chromed surrounding the lume has been scraped down to the brass (the scratch marks can be can be clearly seen under a x10), under the lens the hands looks quite old and have also been crudely re-lumed. The dial has Japan 6105-8009T as far as I can determine the dial on the 8110 was the same dial as the 8009 however I am not certain if this is so; perhaps somebody more knowledgeable will confirm or otherwise.

The bezel insert looks as if it could be original given the wear on it ... it doesn't look as if it "artificial" wabi-sabi ... the crown has the "lock" and direction arrow .... must be worn as the lock function seem a bit hit and miss; case, back and movement seem OK.

No idea of it is a put together job or 100% original either way I am pleased with it









I need to find a strap or bracelet for it .. but at 19mm I guess the choice will be limited.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

That'll scrub up nicely.

Straps are a problem as the 19mm lugs seem too small for the large case size.

I found this soft rubber strap which turns in at the lugs - so overcoming the proportion problem. It's 20mm but soft enough to fit 19mm with no problem.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice find JoT, the bezel looks like a good one as well as the dial. I think the only thing if you wanted too is get a re-lume done.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That doesn't look too bad to me John. I've just looked at my 6105-8110 and that has 6105-8009T on the dial too (below 6) so that would seem to be correct.

The hands look to be in reasonable condition but I'm not sure what to think about the indices - the lume's gone a bit black & funky on mine (and it doesn't glow at all) but the indices are still chromed.

Regarding the crown, well I'm not too sure how the lock on the crown is supposed to work on these watches anyway. On mine you can't turn the crown once it's been pushed back in but you don't have to turn the crown to pull it out so I'm not sure what the "lock" & arrow on the crown are supposed to indicate







. I'm wondering if originally it was like a sort of bayonet lock i.e. you pushed the crown in & then turned it until it locked & to unlock it you turned it in the opposite direction - like fitting & removing a bayonet lightbulb - but it didn't actually screw down! Does that make sense? Maybe someoe can clarify what it's supposed to be like?

Does your's work well? Mine does but only after I tinkered with it, unfortunately mine doesn't hack anymore because I changed the balance wheel to one from a non-hacking 6106 movement, it now keeps good time (it used to keep dreadful time with the original balance wheel - in fact the timekeeping was so bad it made the watch unwearable). I'm not too bothered to be honest as I've absolutely no intention of selling it! I don't wear the watch that often but at least when I do I now know that it'll be telling the right time (or something close to it) when I look at it. The only other problems with mine are that it can be difficult to find the date setting posiition when pulling the crown out (the date can still be quickset though) and the hour & minute hands aren't the original ones. The originals were in pretty poor condition and I sold them to a fellow forum member - I wish I'd kept them now & tried to have them restored







.

Nice watch John - welcome to the 6105 club









Forgot to say that I've put a 20mm Hirsch carbon on mine and it looks good (can't remember if I trimmed the strap or just squashed it in there!) but I agree that the lugs are a bit narrow when compared to the rest of the watch. The big Seiko divers with 22mm lugs are much better proportioned bracelt/strap to case size wise.

The bezel insert looks original to me as well (it's not in bad condition either)


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi JoT

Welcome to the club.!

That 6105 is looking quite nice. Sounds like you have an all original piece. Dial is pucker, you can tell that from the brass underneath. Bezel looks sound and so do the hands.

I would expect your watch has been exposed to some water for the previous owner to scrape the dial back until the brass, either that or there was an extreme anount of mung there.

The relume looks a bit blobby, but I expect it glows....









The locking crown is a stud affair, where the case has a stud that aligns with the crown. Try rotating the crown until you feel it line up with the stud, then depress the crown so the hole on the underneath of the crown slots over the stud. To release it you simply pull the crown out. There is no bayonet fixing like the bulbs.

This differs from the 8009, which you just depressed the crown. The reason for the stud on the 8110 was just to stop the crown rotating once depressed.

How is the mech on the watch, does it look like it has been serviced recently.???

As for bracelets, some guys grind a monster bracelet down 1mm, but IMHO I have not seen a bracelet that does the 6105 justice.

This is mine of two different straps:



















Not sure what your plans are with it. You could send it over to Jack at IWW, but the relume, service etc could well cost more than you paid for the watch. However it would make a great beater should you not invest any money into it.!

Hope this helps

deano


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I've got this one on its way









Can't wait


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one John and Ian, I love my 6105, Ive got it on a Monster bracelet and its nice and heavy...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback everybody







I am pleased it passed muster ..... Paul(us) I have just had a close look at the metal surrounding the lume, there are flakes of chrome on the 2, 7 and 8 batons .... I guess it must have been oxidised?

I have put it on a cheapo 20mm rubber strap .... I like the look on "shouldered" straps .... helps balance the watch IMO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been wearing the 8110 today .....









However .....









I was showing it off to someone this afternoon, took it off my wrist and dropped it on a hard floor now it is stopped at 1.44 ..... and it won't go









Bugger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have been wearing the 8110 today .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















See if Roy will sort it out for you.


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

I really like the second hand on this model.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

john

it sounds like the balance shaft has snapped, it's the weak link on all watches and i've killed a few by dropping them, i'm a right clumsy twonk







, or the other thing that could be wrong with it is that the second hand could have deformed slightly and wedged against the minute hand, an easier fix (and cheaper too







)

regards, john.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bugger









Hope its nothing too serious...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

saboter said:


> I really like the second hand on this model.


Yes it is nice; I can see it very well now its stopped











johnbaz said:


> it sounds like the balance shaft has snapped










pride comes before a fall as they say


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of that distressing news







hope you can get it fixed soon


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

JoT said:


> saboter said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the second hand on this model.
> ...


Oh, i omit the post about the failure ...







i hope thats isnt nothing unrecoverable







.


----------

